# 1 Gallon containers



## fleemartin (Aug 19, 2011)

I have come by several 1 Gallon glass jars I thought I would use for pee.
My second batch (5gal Lemon lime-peach slurry starter) of SP is ready to sweeten this weekend and I have enjoyed trying new flavors with the 1st batch. Was thinking of sweetening in 1 gallon jars to let finish before moving to beer or wine bottles and trying 5 different flavors 1 gallon ea. 

Do I have to have bungs and airlocks for ea 1 gallon container? Any other options for this step without ruining my SP?

Fruity in VA


----------

